# Livery insurance



## DriverBoston (Sep 2, 2014)

Anyhow my 2nd post here for uber driver and for anybody who think I am wrong. If you purchase a vehicle that are design for livery service the cost are generally lower than said my current car an Infiniti G___. Example it would cost me $8000 a year for livery insurance whereas it might cost $4000 a year for a Lincoln town car. 

There is 1 company at south boston who sell this livery insurance.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

I think so. I think that non-black cars cost a lot more to insure. I would be curious to know what quotes you receive.


----------



## DriverBoston (Sep 2, 2014)

Both for livery insurance.... Question is not sure if I want to buy a town car since I drive only like 20 hour a week.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

Pretty sure town cars are not allowed on uberX and they aren't taking new Black drivers.


----------



## LexBostonUberX (Jul 2, 2015)

What's


DriverBoston said:


> Anyhow my 2nd post here for uber driver and for anybody who think I am wrong. If you purchase a vehicle that are design for livery service the cost are generally lower than said my current car an Infiniti G___. Example it would cost me $8000 a year for livery insurance whereas it might cost $4000 a year for a Lincoln town car.
> 
> There is 1 company at south boston who sell this livery insurance.


What's the name and number to this South Boston insurance company?


----------

